# Pressure Cooker Bottom Rounded Up



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We are using a tailgater for past year to can outside on porch.Well the canner has a bubble on the bottom of it since we did the 55lb.s of meat. 

Hubby did'nt tell me about this until after water drained out of beans like it did meat last night.So we will freeze the rest of beans.

Whats a good pressure canner to buy that actually has real dog gone metal now a days!.I'm so sick of this china crap we have to use now.Seems nothing works liek it use to.

Our neighbor has used her tailgater for years to can outside,but her canner is like 50 years old with screw lid and she cans all the time with it.She even has a shed for canning.

Anyone know of a canner made of real steel?

This pressure canner is a Mirro.I told hubby if the thing blows,it may also blow the propane tank,so put it up and freeze the things.


----------

